# Chick sounds



## GratefulGirl

I have done some reading on chick sounds and I now recognize the happy contented peeping, the startled peep and the schrill cry of alarm. But they have started making a sound occasionally that I can't identify. It is sort of like a brief "trilling" sound. It is only when I am not in the room so I'll quietly go to the door to peek in and there's nothing unusual going on. Once they see me standing in the door most of them come running or pop their heads up and all sounds stop. Any idea what this new sound could be?


----------



## Bird_slave

Trilling is a contented sound, no worries. Later on you may also notice a growling sound. That's a warning or alarm sound.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

'Scuse me for being kind of dumb, but does a trill go like this?: peep peeeeeep peep


----------



## GratefulGirl

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> 'Scuse me for being kind of dumb, but does a trill go like this?: peep peeeeeep peep


Well, to me it sounds different from a peep. More like a trill sound, literally. Anyone else have a better description?


----------



## Bird_slave

GratefulGirl said:


> Well, to me it sounds different from a peep. More like a trill sound, literally. Anyone else have a better description?


 Nope, trill describes it perfectly and that's what it is called. Like I said, a contented sound and to me, one of the sweetest sounds a chick can make.

ETA: Loud peeping is a distress sound and should be addressed immediately.


----------



## Bird_slave

*From dictionary.com:*



*trill*

1  /trɪl/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.html Show Spelled [tril] http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.html Show IPA 
verb (used with object) 1. to sing or play with a vibratory or quavering effect.

2. Phonetics . to produce (a sound) with a trill.

3. (of birds, insects, etc.) to sing or utter in a succession of rapidly alternating sounds.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I think the trolling sound is the chickens version of a purring cat.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Bird_slave said:


> Nope, trill describes it perfectly and that's what it is called. Like I said, a contented sound and to me, one of the sweetest sounds a chick can make.
> 
> ETA: Loud peeping is a distress sound and should be addressed immediately.


You are so right it is very sweet! I recognized the loud peeping, almost a shriek peep, as an emergency. Like when my cat jumped up on top of the brooder LOL they let me know!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Bird_slave said:


> Nope, trill describes it perfectly and that's what it is called. Like I said, a contented sound and to me, one of the sweetest sounds a chick can make.
> 
> ETA: Loud peeping is a distress sound and should be addressed immediately.


Wait, but they have food water treats roosting pole and everything. It's not super loud. Is there anything I should address to? Their coop is as safe as coops go, and no predators have attacked them. Should I be worried?
  
(Ps) They also have plenty of attention.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Wait, but they have food water treats roosting pole and everything. It's not super loud. Is there anything I should address to? Their coop is as safe as coops go, and no predators have attacked them. Should I be worried?
> 
> (Ps) They also have plenty of attention.


You have covered all the bases and they sound like very lucky chickens! You'll know their distress call when you hear it - very loud, high pitched like nothing you have ever hear before.


----------



## mjs500doo

We call the trill a purr. Sheer content and happiness. Very relaxing noise. Just like cats purr.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Bird_slave said:


> Trilling is a contented sound, no worries. Later on you may also notice a growling sound. That's a warning or alarm sound.


Bird slave I recently heard the growling sound! So funny I growled back & they all looked at me like I was crazy lol! Love all the sounds they make & at 12 weeks they are very vocal!


----------



## Deerhunter

Tranquillity love the different sounds


----------

